# Pumpkin Spice Fudge



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

A little easier than the pumpkin caramels I posted before.

3 cups sugar
1 stick butter
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1/4 cup canned pumpkin puree (not pie filling)
1 7oz jar marshmallow cream
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground allspice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/8 teasoon ground cloves 
1 12oz package white chocolate chips
1 cup toasted pecans
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

1. Grease a 9 in square baking pan

2. Combine the sugar, butter, milk, pumpkin, marshmallow cream, and spices (can substitute all the spices above with 2 teaspoons pumpkin pie spice) in a heavy bottomed saucepan over medium heat. Stir constantly with a wooden spoon till the sugar dissolves, then stop stirring and bring the mixture to a 
boil. Boil 5 full minutes without stirring, reduce the heat slightly if it starts to boil over. 

3. Remove from the heat and blend in the white chocolate chips, pecans, and vanilla, striing until the chips are completely melted. Pour the fudge into the baking pan and refrigerate several hours till firm. cut into 36 or 48 pieces and store tightly covered in the refrigerator


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds pretty good! I'm going to try this one out this Fall. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I gained two pounds just reading that recipe


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That sounds darn good.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oooohhh, yummmm! Gonn have to save this one! Thanks Papa Bones!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

That sounds good; I have to try it!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2010)

You had me at sugar and butter...

Is it really firm like heavy fudge, or more like a brownie. Either way, I'm gonna try it


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

kid said:


> You had me at sugar and butter...
> 
> Is it really firm like heavy fudge, or more like a brownie. Either way, I'm gonna try it


LOL

me too!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing your recipe


----------



## Luigi Bored (Aug 9, 2010)

That does sound rich and delicious!


----------



## MistressWitch (Feb 20, 2010)

Not having made this recipe (yet), speaking only from a chef's point of view and how the different ingredients react to cooking:

Marshmallow turns gooey and thick and sticky
Pumpkin puree will thin it out a little bit but not a whole lot.

My guess is that the fudge turns out more like a fudge and less like a brownie since there aren't any dry ingredients.

I'm also guessing that it's pretty rich since it suggests cutting a 9" pan into so many pieces, unless that was a typo. Most people cut a 9" pan of brownies into 9, 12, or 16 pieces so to make the pieces so much smaller tells me it's pretty rich. (plus the butter, sugar, marshmallow, chips, vanilla lead me to think it's pretty rich.)

MW


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

I also make a pumpkin fudge that is rich so with his marshmallow creme I am sure it is rich. This fudge has a creamy fudge like texture. Enjoy!!!
1 1/2 c. sugar
2/3 c . evaporated milk
1/2c canned pumpkin
2 Tbls. butter
1 1/2 tsp pumpkin pie spice
1/2 tsp salt
2 c. mini marshmallows
12 oz pkg. white chocolate chips
1/2 walnuts optional
1 tsp. vanilla
Butter sides of metal saucepan, Combine sugar, evaporated milk, pumpkin, butter, pumpkin pie spice and salt. bring to a boil over medium heat, boil for 12 minutes stirring constantly. Remove pan from heat, add marshmallows chips and vanilla. stir until melted. Pour into aluminum foil lined and greased 6x6 pan. Chill until firm... keep in refrigerator if there is any left


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think at Halloween I will make Papa Bones' and Pirate Lady's recipes because they both sound delish and I wind up making goodies for the Halloween Pokeno Party and for Halloween for my open house. Thanx guys!


----------



## Evilbunnyodoom (Aug 26, 2007)

sounds yummy, i'll have to try it!


----------

